# One of the best 205 GTI's in the UK?



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Time flies. I last saw Rob's 205 1FM 2 years ago - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111329 and he wanted her given a going over for a forthcoming appearance at the NEC in a few weeks' time.

Whilst the car's not a daily driver (lucky sod has an E39 M5 for these duties), Rob's diligence was evident the minute he arrived yesterday as the car still looked pretty much as good as when he drove away 2 years ago - proof it were needed that careful washing pays dividends. She's now also sporting a relevant private plate!



















Given how tidy she was I decided that there would be little need to drag out the Karcher, opting instead for soaking the wheels, tyres and arches in APC and cleaning using a variety of brushes before rinsing with a hose.

Next I applied a mild shampoo solution via pressure sprayer and left to dwell while I filled my buckets, before rinsing. Shampoo was Dodo Supernatural and stricy TBM used to wash using lambswool mitts.

Car was dried and then clayed using SV Paint Rubber, thoroughly warmed in hot water to ensure it remained soft; lubricated with a very mild shampoo solution before rinsing.

During rinsing the power of gtechniq was apparent - the trim has had no other treatment in 2 years and still beading like a good 'un.










I then masked up the trim and started polishing. Menzerna 203S was chosen and applied using a spritz of Gloss-It Pad Primer and LC polishing pad. The priming helped eradicate any issues with the polish.

Befores & afters were hard to get as I wanted to crack on and again the paint was in bloody good nick, with more marring coming from the clay than anything else.

Front wing summarised best what I had to deal with over pretty much the entire car.



















Swissvax Cleaner Fluid was applied by hand in the garage as the weather turned against me big time. This was applied to each panel, left to go off for a few minutes and then buffed off with a plush towel. Wax was Best of Show, applied with a SV applicator and left for 45 minutes while I polished the wheels by hand using Menzerna 3.02 and sealed using Blackfire Metal Sealant - the best product I've used on wheels bar none so far. This was left for an hour before removing.

Tyres with Endurance gel and then buffed after 20 minutes to reduce the gloss and minimise sling.

A few finished pics and a day's work well done on what IMHO is one of the best 205 GTI's in the UK, period.
































































My quality control assistant then turned up - she doesn't seem very sure!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, shame about the illegal plate.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice car! Shame about the illegal spaced plate. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Moderator (Feb 24, 2006)

Lovely to see a car that old in such good condition, The 205 GTI is a rare site on our roads these days, let alone one in that condition.



S-X-I said:


> Nice work, shame about the illegal plate.


The thread's about showing off the car, not discussing the technicalities of the number plate:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning iconic motor


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry if the numberplates caused any upset chaps; just wanted people to see some pictures of a superbly straight and tidy, not to mention rare, motor car.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Andy, most excellent work indeed :thumb: simply stunning finish.

Great to see you still have your eye in :buffer: and yes, we do still blame you fully for my poor bank managers stress levels with me  

Look forward to catching up for a coffee soon.

Mike Jack & Joe :wave:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb: What a car.

Who gives a toss about the number plate - Let the owner worry about it IMO


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

unbelievable motor, im pretty sure there weren't paint finishes like that in the 80's/90's that I can remember. Very impressive


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic condition motor look forward to seeing it at the NEC in a few weeks


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice work indeed on a cracking looking car :argie: 

That's some mighty impressive durability from the trim treatment I must say!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice one Andy....think that one gets less use than my 1.9 GTI!!!


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow , thats bloody stunning!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats amazing, i bet there are only a handful around in that condition, especially the '1FM' edition


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

All i can say is WOW :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb finish on a lovely icon of the 80's/90's, well done.

The owner should hang his head in shame for having the temerity not to follow the arbitrarily set government guidelines for letter spacing, he should receive 3 lightning bolts from the gods, jeepers, what a world...


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Lovely looking car.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

fozzy said:


> unbelievable motor, im pretty sure there weren't paint finishes like that in the 80's/90's that I can remember. Very impressive


Ahem, not entirely original paint :thumb: and to be fair a full repaint would make this car almost perfect - she's not far off as she stands and I will continue to nag Rob until he sees sense 



Viper said:


> Very nice work indeed on a cracking looking car :argie:
> 
> That's some mighty impressive durability from the trim treatment I must say!!


I don't use the word "best" lightly Mark but this stuff is possibly the best single product on the detailing scene - IMVVHO of course. I got similar durability on my old 205 and on the few bits of black trim on my Saab (now on 93k). £ for £ nothing else gets remotely close - as evidenced by the condition of the trim on this car it can last well over a year, remembering of course that this is a garage queen so you'll always get a bit more out of your products.



nick_mcuk said:


> Nice one Andy....think that one gets less use than my 1.9 GTI!!!


Pretty sure you're right there Nick - it's just great to see more and more of these fantastic cars being cherished and preserved. Not sure mine's anywhere near Rob's or yours but by next summer there's an outside chance of me having a crack at S&S at Pugfest :wave:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's an amazing looking example, and excellent work!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Stunner :thumb:


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

lovely lovely motor... not a fan of peugeots but from what ive heard these were one of the best


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Cracking example, I wish mine was this clean!


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Love it! :driver:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SeanyBean said:


> lovely lovely motor... not a fan of peugeots but from what ive heard these were one of the best


Yes they are.....drive one in anger on a track and it will keep up with lots more expensive kit (and normally pass them too)


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Have to say the number plate definatly lets it down, fantastic work on the finish though and good to see the durability of gtechniq


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Stunning 205, one of the best pugs ever made IMO. Anywho, great work :thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Did this car goto combe a month or two back??

Either way looks spot on, and i saw two at combe. 

Rare little motors.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Ahhh, brings back memorys looking at the pug!!!

Best wee motor to drive!!!!


p.s. The plate is not illegal if it is not on the road


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic, would love to drive that. :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Only just seen this Andy.. can't wait to see the car in the metal!


----------



## Markcelicauk (Jul 2, 2010)

Beautiful car in such stunning condition, a credit to both you and the owner!


----------



## CelicaTsport (Dec 20, 2009)

amazing 205 as said a rare treat anyway let alone in this condition. great work, would much rather look at these than 50k + cars!!!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very noice


----------



## Rob_C2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Epic car! In a brilliant condition!


----------



## cam_d_ (Jun 18, 2010)

that is stunning, my best mate has just bought a very clean 1.6 thats red that were about to get stuck into, any suggestions on products we should be using?


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

Moderator said:


> The thread's about showing off the car, not discussing the technicalities of the number plate:thumb:


+1 for that.

Great result on a lovely car.

Chris


----------

